# RIP Eddie Van Halen



## sharrkey

Damn what a loss, a True Legend

Eddie van Halen: Rock star and guitar legend dies of throat cancer aged 65 http://news.sky.com/story/eddie-van...legend-dies-of-throat-cancer-aged-65-12094917

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## muzzer

Oh ffs


----------



## PugIain

Just seen that. Bugger.


----------



## Andyblue

Oh, that’s sad news ...


----------



## President Swirl

That's too bad. Another one runnin' with the devil. 65 in the fast lane beats 100 broken down.


----------



## uruk hai

Very sad, truly epic guitarist and a towering figure of the 80's rock/metal scene.


----------



## Bulkhead

I wore out the mechanism on an old Walkman by constantly playing and rewinding his solo on Michael Jackson's Beat it. He was an awesome guitarist, even if his personality didn't always attain the same level. If you haven't already, listen to some general music from 1978, and then listen to his solo from the song Eruption. It's hard to think they're from the same time - it's more like a different planet!


----------



## dholdi

Noooooooo


----------



## RaceGlazer

Sad news, saw him at Donnington in '85. 
A pal posted up a video of his Eruption solo, with a *** constantly going stuck in the guitar. QED.


----------



## muzzer

RaceGlazer said:


> Sad news, saw him at Donnington in '85.
> A pal posted up a video of his Eruption solo, with a *** constantly going stuck in the guitar. QED.


But he also used a metal guitar pick and used to hold it in his mouth during certain sections of songs. He claimed the section of his tongue he had removed was where he held the pick in his mouth, think it was a copper pick so possibly not just due to the cigarettes.


----------



## RS3

Got my favourite albums of VH out this morning and put in the car. 

VH2 and Mean Streets, incredible guitarist and arguably the most influential of all time.

Never did get to see them. Saw Dave Lee Roth a few times on his solo tours but never saw Eddie live. I remember buying 5150 in 1986. An excellent album but the only good one with Sammy Hagar IMO.

Very sad loss.


----------

